# AnyNode to shut down



## MannDude (May 9, 2016)

This is sad, I was afraid something like this may happen. I've been a big fan of AnyNode and have considered them one of my favorite providers for the last few years. Great service and I enjoyed the simple VPS control panel they built as well. The email  I received is below:



> Due to lack of resources and the departure of administrative staff, I can no longer maintain the services offered by our company. In order to ensure all users have ample time to migrate their services I will be keeping equipment active and online until June 30th, 2016. After that date all VPS instances will be shut down permanently and data will be destroyed without warning. As a part of our apology for cancellation of your service, outstanding invoices dated May or June can be ignored, your instance(s) will stay online until the termination date. Please ensure your data is migrated before then.
> 
> Any customer with a renewal period ending past that date may be eligible for a partial refund, depending on type of service. If you have any other questions please contact the helpdesk



.


----------



## KuJoe (May 9, 2016)

They didn't mention anything about finances and they can afford to keep the services up for free for ~2 months and provide refunds so why not just hire additional resources/staff? It sucks to see a company just dump their clients like this even with notice and refunds.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 10, 2016)

Anyone know another provider in a similar location to AnyNode? 


The services I have had with them up until now have been stellar. It is quite unfortunate they are shutting down.  One of the few yearly VPSs that I always renewed without question.


Cheers!


----------



## Licensecart (May 10, 2016)

KuJoe said:


> They didn't mention anything about finances and they can afford to keep the services up for free for ~2 months and provide refunds so why not just hire additional resources/staff? It sucks to see a company just dump their clients like this even with notice and refunds.



Agreed, they did a right thing here by giving clients time to migrate but why not attempt to sell the clients beforehand then finally if nothing do what they did.


----------



## texteditor (May 10, 2016)

Does anyone have any insight to the Detroit/Greater metro market? I was looking for single-server colo there once and don't recall finding anything reasonable in downtown Detroit but seem to remember there being some datacenter(s) in Royal Oak or something


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 10, 2016)

texteditor said:


> Does anyone have any insight to the Detroit/Greater metro market? I was looking for single-server colo there once and don't recall finding anything reasonable in downtown Detroit but seem to remember there being some datacenter(s) in Royal Oak or something



From what I'm told Detroit is expensive as hell bandwidth wise. 


I don't have that much of an idea for Detroit, but it seems the cheapest I can find so far is 90 dollars a month for 1U at http://www.managedway.com/rackmount-server-colocation/


----------



## devonblzx (May 11, 2016)

texteditor said:


> Does anyone have any insight to the Detroit/Greater metro market? I was looking for single-server colo there once and don't recall finding anything reasonable in downtown Detroit but seem to remember there being some datacenter(s) in Royal Oak or something



Southfield and Troy are the two places where you'll find datacenters but options are limited for single server. Waveform was the one I knew of in Troy, it looks like they were acquired by ManagedWay in Southfield now.  You also have Nexcess in Southfield that may be able to handle single server requests.


Other than that, there are a variety of providers in the Equinix (old Switch & Data facility) in Southfield but for the most part the datacenters in Southfield and Troy are for larger clientele.


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2016)

devonblzx said:


> Southfield and Troy are the two places where you'll find datacenters but options are limited for single server. Waveform was the one I knew of in Troy, it looks like they were acquired by ManagedWay in Southfield now.  You also have Nexcess in Southfield that may be able to handle single server requests.
> 
> 
> Other than that, there are a variety of providers in the Equinix (old Switch & Data facility) in Southfield but for the most part the datacenters in Southfield and Troy are for larger clientele.



Pretty much how it is in most of the country unless in the same tired old mega cities.


Sad to see AnyNode go.


----------



## scv (Jun 7, 2016)

Bit late to the party here, but FYI we're still offering managed services, VPS and dedicated servers under our primary brand ASG (http://activesolutionsmi.com) - it isn't budget pricing however. If you're looking for budget services in Detroit I do recommend Srvis (http://srvis.com) - they're out of the Waveform/ManagedWay Troy facility.


We decided to shed customers instead of selling off resources since we spent the last year winding down. The only customers we've brought on during that wind-down period are managed full service customers whom will be staying online. Most of our budget population willingly left during this time and thus there's little point in selling off <100 remaining instances on nodes that are 4+ years old at this point.


If you're really dead set on keeping service, ping me on IRC (scv on freenode, solar on dairc/#frantech) and we might be able to set something up.


----------

